# #4FACT - Q5 Wasn't the First Audi to Be Used as Porsche Test Mule. Early 928 Drivetrain Mules Were Bertone Designed C1 Coupe S



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
Q5 Not the First Audi to Be Used as Porsche Test Mule. 928 Mules Were Bertone Designed C1 Coupe S

*Context*
The * Q5-bodied Cajun mule rounding the Nurburgring this week * reminded us of less-known fact about the Porsche 928. Early drivetrain mules of that front-engined V8 GT were fitted with bodies of the C1 Audi Coupe 100 S styled by Bertone and the same slope back design which the Audi Design Team found inspiration for the A7.

While the Coupe 100 wasn't a muscle car by any stretch, its classic lines paired well with the V8 drivetrain. Our very good friend (and 100 Coupe aficionado) Theodosios Mavroudis who himself owns an I5 turbocharged, quattro converted Coupe 100 S in Greece turned us on to this little known car. Photos like the above can be found in the book Project 928 though most everything else we've heard from Theo.

Word is several had been built using the Audi body though not all were the same. Some featured wide wheel arches to cope with the 928's wider track. Others were widened in the middle complete with custom glass to account for the widening. Some may have even had air-conditioning and been surprisingly buttoned down for 70s era test mules.

We continue to try to chase down this story and have heard rumors of cars still existing, like one that may be in a private collector's hands in Florida. The last time we were in Stuttgart though we talked our way up to the Porsche Archives and found a very nice Porsche historian who spent time with us. He knew of none of the cars remaining in existence though also pointed us to the book *Project 928* that was also in their library. Here's a quick bit of what it says.



> V3 (Audi 100 Coupe) became the first vehicle to test the complete drive line unit in September 1973, using the platform and front section with altered wheel housings and suspension location. This car was stretched to the necessary overall width by bulging fender extensions and taken on two major African tests as well as a Mont Ventoux mountain experiment. At the beginning of 1975 it was converted to automatic gearbox.
> 
> V4 (Audi 100 Coupe) didn't receive wider fenders. Instead it was cut down the middle and widened overall by 4.3 inches. This vehicle had the entire 928 platform, the five-liter K-Jetronic engine and transaxle with manual gearbox. It was used in chassis and engine tests from July of 1974 on.
> 
> V5 (Audi 100 Coupe) corresponded in technical basics to V4 and as of the end of 1974 was used in chassis experiments, fitted with the ultimate rear axle although it did not yet have the control link, Munga was a bare chassis created in November 1973 and used for engine experiments. It was given the name of Germany's army jeep in deference to its off-road looks. This airy vehicle was really only driveable to a limited extent but testers enjoyed it tremendously around the Weissach grounds, It had a five-liter carburetor engine and transaxle with racing gearbox from the 908.03. Next came those actual 928 prototypes which carried through the test program, beginning in 1974, 928 K 1 (from January 1974) was the first of all 928...


*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we here at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

As a C1 nut...and lover of the C1 Coupe, I have been aware of, at least rumors about, the C1 Coupes with Porsche 928 drivetrains. Just yesterday I found a short article about these test mules within an article about the 100 Coupe' S in a 1989 German auto magazine.

Here are some pics of modified C1 Coupes. A few are ABT prepped cars, while others may be the 928-fitted test mules. Some of the 928-engined variety appear to be semi-recent. *These pictures were found in the public domain. Some are watermarked with the originators' information.






































































































The owner of one of the five C1 Coupes in the U.S. has been working on a similar "beef-up". He was originally thinking Porsche suspension and rear-drive, with an Audi V8, but I think his ideas have evolved (I haven't been in touch in a while). He successfully transplanted a V8 into his CGT some years ago.

And yes, Theo probably knows more about these cars that anyone else in the world.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, nice finds.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

It isn't real, I am sure people have all seen it, and really doesn't belong in this thread, but this one is VERY cool:


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*A few more...*

Here are a few more from Theo's files:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I need to work with Theo to do a story on these cars.


----------



## SAFE4NOW (Mar 16, 2004)

Very Impressive , I wish we had some of these vintage types here in Texas... only a few I know of, one is an ex-rally car...

Thank you for sharing

S


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey, Steve. An ex-rally 100 Coupe' S? Please give us more info.!


----------



## audicoupes1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello George, hello Audi passionistas !!! 
Yes, it would be vey interesting to have more info for such an ex-racing Coupe S car, and especially in USA... 
When I tried to "create" or to "replicate" such a monster, unfortunatelly I found out that the stupid greek laws don't allo to do such thing...  You are allowed to "upgrade" any car here by replacing the original engine of the car with another engine (from the same car manufacturer ONLY) if this "new" engine has up to 25% capacity. Otherwise you can built it as an OUTLAW project... And I didn't want to have such car... 
This was the main reason I had to kill (not completely...) my wild dream of an Audi 100 Coupe S with a Porsche V8 inside... 
The second best solution to come closer to this Audi=Porsche dream of mine was to use a PORSCHE engine indeed which combines also the myth of early days of QUATTROS, at their best VERSION: Audi RS2 (ADU engine- 315ps originaly) 

Anyway, all my infos and all my ...eyes tell me that there were made more than 3 testmules... (official info). Maybe I have to prepare a complete post with all my knowledge on this issue... 

There was also an idea of my friend Dirk Boersch (Germany) to give a try and to bring the only known such car in this October Audi Club International Classic MEETING in Nuerburgring (7-9 October). I have some time to hear from him and I don't know finaly what was decided... This car was found on a Museum in Hamburg, Germany. 

I will be there in the meeting with my orange "Quattrina" and I think we will pass a nice weekend driving around the GREEN HELL ring, mostly! 

If you want to have more info about my Quattrina, please visit www.audivirus.com 

Best regards, 

Theo 








My baby in this photo still has the wide fenders... after the NIP-TUCK treatment has almost found her loosen body FIGURE... hahahahah


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I wish I could make it over for the meet Theo. It would be nice to finally meet and to see your wonderful car. Let me know if you have any luck in securing the Hamburg car. So it was not hurt in that fire? That is very good to hear indeed.


----------



## audicoupes1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello George,
I have the same thoughts and feelings to meet you sometime... BTW, I will be in this ACI event in Green HELL with my best friend Gary Telaak, you have already met long time ago... He will drive his "whitesnow" 5000 S typ43 1981 model. It's a real head turner...
I have to say that I have been informed that the Audi "928" test car SURVIVOR was found in Hamburg's private museum is destroyed among many other cars by the BIG fire that ruined this museum some months ago... What a pity...:facepalm:

Did you had any luck to find any other Audi "928" test car? There was a rumour of a US collector who had one of these cars ...

Best regards,

Theo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

audicoupes1 said:


> Hello George,
> I have the same thoughts and feelings to meet you sometime... BTW, I will be in this ACI event in Green HELL with my best friend Gary Telaak, you have already met long time ago... He will drive his "whitesnow" 5000 S typ43 1981 model. It's a real head turner...
> I have to say that I have been informed that the Audi "928" test car SURVIVOR was found in Hamburg's private museum is destroyed among many other cars by the BIG fire that ruined this museum some months ago... What a pity...:facepalm:
> 
> ...


Hi Theo, we do need to meet someday. The event sounds great. Tell Gary I say hello. I've seen his white 5000 S and it's fantastic. 

That is really too bad about the Hamburg museum car. I've made no further progress with finding the US collector but will inquire with Porsche North America to see if I might find out more details. I did inquire with the Porsche archives last time I was in Stuttgart, but the gentleman I spoke to had no records of the cars.


----------



## audicoupes1 (Oct 29, 2005)

_Hallo Freunde,

jetzt habe mal wenigstens eine glaubwürdige Information bekommen. Also: Der Prototyp ist, bei dem Brand in Bönningstedt, "in Mitleidenschaft" gezogen worden. D.h. es gibt ihn noch. Somit besteht also die Chance ihn irgendwann mal wieder zu sehen. Der Informant möchte nicht genannt werden.
An den privaten Eigentümer heran zu kommen ist äußerst schwierig. Ich werde aber weiterhin versuchen was zu machen..

Grüüße aus Hamburg

Gerd Walter _

Hello,
This post was posted in the A.C.C.D. forum -last night- from a member who lives in Hamburg and who was this man that found out this Audi 928 prototype in this museum in Hamburg...
DANKE GERD:thumbup:
It seems that this MULE is still safe...
But it has no further infos to share...

I will try to learn more on this topic in Nuerburgring meeting...

Be well,

Theo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That's very good news. We need to get there to see it.


----------

